

Why I Hate Five-Star Ratings - martinkallstrom
http://davidcelis.com/blog/2012/02/01/why-i-hate-five-star-ratings/

======
zackzackzack
You might want to customize your octopress blog some. It helps it to stand
out. [http://zacharymaril.com/blog/2012/02/24/please-please-
octopr...](http://zacharymaril.com/blog/2012/02/24/please-please-octopress/)

